# Sticky  The TOO Coffee Talk/Water Cooler Thread



## iChris93

After discussing with some forum members and other moderators, we wanted to create this thread as an off-topic thread you can treat as a coffee break or water cooler chat. The idea is to help build the community and get to know each other a little better outside of the Tesla world. 

Please note, the usual rules of the forum still apply so please no debate on religion, sex, politics, or other such controversial posts.

So, without further ado, let's get started!


----------



## TrevP

Actually, let's move this over to the new groups function!

https://teslaownersonline.com/groups/categories/water-cooler-coffee-talk.2


----------



## iChris93

Anyone else watching the Stanley Cup? Let’s go Bolts!


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> Anyone else watching the Stanley Cup? Let's go Bolts!


I watched the game last night - Go Stars. Bring on your Bolt's. We'll see you at Center Ice.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I watched the game last night - Go Stars. Bring on your Bolt's. We'll see you at Center Ice.


🤞


----------



## JWardell

iChris93 said:


> Anyone else watching the Stanley Cup? Let's go Bolts!


Not till the Whalers and the Nordiques are back in it!


----------



## SP's Tesla

Any Star Wars fans here? Anybody else excited for Season 2 of The Mandalorian?!

Sean


----------



## serpico007

Can’t wait for season two. So anyone ready for the PS5 event today? Apple’s was a bit of a letdown yesterday. Though we had the new Nissan Z prototype reveal last night. I like it.


----------



## iChris93

serpico007 said:


> Apple's was a bit of a letdown yesterday.


I'm in the micro/nanofabrication world so seeing a commercial 5 nm process was exciting for me. 11.8 billion transistors per chip, just amazing.


----------



## garsh

SP's Tesla said:


> Any Star Wars fans here? Anybody else excited for Season 2 of The Mandalorian?!


I'm excited, but holding off on subscribing for now, at least until all of season 2 is released. Then I'll binge it in one month.

Right now, I've got 6 months of Amazon Prime Video. The have some really good shows that we're currently watching.

The Expanse
The Boys
The Tick
Upload
Jack Ryan
Sneaky Pete (first two seasons are really good - skip the third)
The Americans


----------



## lance.bailey

I don't know, I'm still stuck at "no one could ever be a better Tick than Patrick Warburton"...


----------



## garsh

lance.bailey said:


> I don't know, I'm still stuck at "no one could ever be a better Tick than Patrick Warburton"...


I was a fan of Puddy as The Tick too, but don't let that stop you from trying out the new show. It's a great campy superhero comedy.


----------



## SP's Tesla

garsh said:


> I'm excited, but holding off on subscribing for now, at least until all of season 2 is released. Then I'll binge it in one month.
> 
> Right now, I've got 6 months of Amazon Prime Video. The have some really good shows that we're currently watching.
> 
> The Expanse
> The Boys
> The Tick
> Upload
> Jack Ryan
> Sneaky Pete (first two seasons are really good - skip the third)
> The Americans


I just started watching The Boys and have really been enjoying it.

Jack Ryan is good too!

Sean


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> I watched the game last night - Go Stars. Bring on your Bolt's. We'll see you at Center Ice.


It's on! ⚡⚡⚡


----------



## serpico007

Finally got the SiriusXM dash update today in the S. Looks nicer.


----------



## iChris93

Let’s go bolts! ⚡


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Let's go bolts! ⚡


Is hockey that game where one person hurls a rock with a handle and others clean the ice with brooms?


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Is hockey that game where one person hurls a rock with a handle and others clean the ice with brooms?


😂 that's curling.


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> 😂 that's curling.


Oh...


----------



## lance.bailey

rent the movie "men with brooms" - all will be explained.


----------



## garsh

Then rent "Slapshot". Otherwise, "you will feel shame".


----------



## FRC

You northerners have fun with your ice games, I'm gonna go watch some football.


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> You northerners have fun with your ice games, I'm gonna go watch some football.


Ah yes, fun sport. We call that "soccer" in the states.


----------



## lance.bailey

I think he may have meant hand-egg, not "soccer"


----------



## JWardell

Are the rest of you back in summer again? WFH today so I got to spend most of it outside. Just perfect out and really appreciating it this late. Four more days of it, so I will need to stock up on food to grill and beer


----------



## GDN

We had an unusual cool off a little early, we've been in the 70's and low 80's and overcast. Back to sunny and up to 90 this weekend. Should be almost perfect. First full Saturday of decent football. The Stars have sputtered against the Bolts, so I may have to abandon hockey quicker than I got on the train and leave that sport to @iChris93 - the Bolts are his team.


----------



## lance.bailey

I can't remember the last time we had decent rain in the lower left corner of Canada - a sprinkle here and there, but nothing major.

until Tuesday until noon today.

i was looking for gopher wood and the metric equivalent of a cubit. the water was so much and so fast that a hunk of moss about twice the size of a hockey puck was shot out of the downspout to land on a patio chair sitting nearby. no guff.


----------



## SP's Tesla

JWardell said:


> Are the rest of you back in summer again? WFH today so I got to spend most of it outside. Just perfect out and really appreciating it this late. Four more days of it, so I will need to stock up on food to grill and beer


Spring and Fall in Colorado are always nuts...

A few weeks ago, it was 90 degrees. The next day it snowed. No, I am not exaggerating.

Seems like we're starting to head into our Fall cool down. Going to be in the 90's today and tomorrow and then drop into the 70's and 60's for the next week or so. Looking forward to it!

Sean


----------



## MelindaV

tomorrow will be my car's delivery day birthday!


----------



## Bigriver

MelindaV said:


> tomorrow will be my car's delivery day birthday!


What are the top 5 ways your car is better now than when you took delivery?


----------



## MelindaV

Bigriver said:


> What are the top 5 ways your car is better now than when you took delivery?


It is hard to even remember how it was in 2018, but just a few physical things... 
20% tint
20" Zero G wheels (thanks referral code users!!)
CF spoiler
Tesla branded weathertech floormats (the thinner orig ones)
The 3D printed console tray and trash bin under it

for software, I probably could come up with 100! But here are 5...
TACC/Autopilot speed controls on the thumb wheel instead of the screen
back seat heat
dog mode
Dashcam & sentry mode (I was one of the biggest skeptics on the AP cameras being at all functionable as a dashcam, and just this morning was debating if I should remove my Blackvue cameras and battery)
disable lock on exit at home (although still wish you could edit the area, since my neighborhood grocery store no longer automatically locks, and is about 3-4 blocks away as the crow flys)


----------



## lance.bailey

You have an interesting point about "no longer automatically locks, and is about 3-4 blocks away as the crow flys" as I have noticed the same thing with Sentry mode not kicking in when I go to my kids school about 4 blocks from the house. I have the car set to not turn on sentry at the house, but find it odd that Elon believes my house to be 8 blocks in diameter.


----------



## FRC

MelindaV said:


> tomorrow will be my car's delivery day birthday!


It was yesterday for me, Melinda! And I'm on another road trip(Fayetteville Ark). Took two Arkansanians for a test drive on our(me and the car) anniversary. Doing my first plugshare with a hemp farmer here(Arkansas is a charging desert). What a great car; what a great community!!


----------



## MelindaV

FRC said:


> It was yesterday for me, Melinda! And I'm on another road trip(Fayetteville Ark). Took two Arkansanians for a test drive on our(me and the car) anniversary. Doing my first plugshare with a hemp farmer here(Arkansas is a charging desert). What a great car; what a great community!!


and I rounded up a couple stats, yours I am sure would be much more impressive!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310019777931350017


----------



## MelindaV

lance.bailey said:


> You have an interesting point about "no longer automatically locks, and is about 3-4 blocks away as the crow flys" as I have noticed the same thing with Sentry mode not kicking in when I go to my kids school about 4 blocks from the house. I have the car set to not turn on sentry at the house, but find it odd that Elon believes my house to be 8 blocks in diameter.


yeah, same here. prior to the home lock exemption, I also did not get Sentry at the grocery store parking lot. 
Others have mentioned their car thinks 'home' is a much tighter radius than what I (and you) are seeing


----------



## FRC

MelindaV said:


> and I rounded up a couple stats, yours I am sure would be much more impressive!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310019777931350017


You might be surprised at some of mine. I don't use Teslafi or anyone else so my stats are mostly guesses. I passed 67K miles today, so obviously I've burned a lot more KW's than you, but my lifetime efficiency is 254 on my Stealth P3D(not too shabby). I'd guess 120 SC's in about 38 states and provinces. I think I've only used a destination charger about 5 times and my J1772 about 3. I have NEVER paid for any fuel outside my garage(and I don't even pay for that any more). I figure I'm almost halfway to earning back the $5,000 Elon offered me. I would expect we're about even on software updates. And surprisingly, you've likely done more drives than me; I don't drive daily and my average drive is probably many miles longer than yours. Interesting stuff...Almost makes me wish I had subscribed to Teslafi.


----------



## MelindaV

FRC said:


> You might be surprised at some of mine. I don't use Teslafi or anyone else so my stats are mostly guesses. I passed 67K miles today, so obviously I've burned a lot more KW's than you, but my lifetime efficiency is 254 on my Stealth P3D(not too shabby). I'd guess 120 SC's in about 38 states and provinces. I think I've only used a destination charger about 5 times and my J1772 about 3. I have NEVER paid for any fuel outside my garage(and I don't even pay for that any more). I figure I'm almost halfway to earning back the $5,000 Elon offered me. I would expect we're about even on software updates. And surprisingly, you've likely done more drives than me; I don't drive daily and my average drive is probably many miles longer than yours. Interesting stuff...Almost makes me wish I had subscribed to Teslafi.


up until this march, my commute was about 14.6 miles ea way... all of my supercharger stops were when traveling, so assuming 150 miles per leg, equal nearly half of my miles for 12,450. remaining 'local' miles would be 14,550. 602 of those trips for 8,817 miles would be commuting to/from my office. leaving 5,733 miles & 1,369 trips for non roadtrip, non work commute miles/trips averaging 4.18 miles per drive. so yeah, lots of very short drives


----------



## JWardell

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! A bit lonely without gathering with family this year, but we still made a full spread for my favorite meal of the year!
Smoked up a breast yesterday, too... I have a week of turkey sandwiches ahead of me!
I hope everyone is doing well










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331753353823612928


----------



## GDN

JWardell said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! A bit lonely without gathering with family this year, but we still made a full spread for my favorite meal of the year!
> Smoked up a breast yesterday, too... I have a week of turkey sandwiches ahead of me!
> I hope everyone is doing well
> 
> View attachment 36158
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331753353823612928


Looking good. Quite a different year for so many. Just made it the two of us this year, but that isn't to say we didn't try to still make all the favorite traditional dishes. I think we'll have left overs for many days.

I recall many years ago as a kid how my grandparents would tell stories of the years that weren't so good and how they struggled in the first few decades of the 1900's. I figure most of us here have it pretty good, but this will still be a year and holiday that will make for stories for many many years to come.


----------



## JWardell

Just stopping in to say Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## garsh

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mesprit87

Merry Christmas to all!
@garsh, it's probably gonna be the only Christmas in our life where we "celebrate" at the same temperature! 
Expecting 15C here today, let's just say I would prefer 2 feet of snow than that pouring rain.


----------



## FRC

Mesprit87 said:


> Merry Christmas to all!
> @garsh, it's probably gonna be the only Christmas in our life where we "celebrate" at the same temperature!
> Expecting 15C here today, let's just say I would prefer 2 feet of snow than that pouring rain.


Wow, 15C=59F, I think. Here in Georgia(USA not USSR) overnight low is 21F=-6C. And only 1200 miles(1900 kilometers) SOUTH of you!


----------



## garsh

Mesprit87 said:


> @garsh, it's probably gonna be the only Christmas in our life where we "celebrate" at the same temperature!
> Expecting 15C here today


Ha!

For those not in Pittsburgh and therefore might not get the joke, It's 15F here today.


----------



## victor

*Masters of click-bait. Level 80.*

Stock exchange (CNSX) ticker: ACDC
Me: Oooo! 

Company name: Extreme Vehicle Battery Technologies Corp.
Me: OK! :thumbsup:

Company profile: Extreme Vehicle Battery Technologies Corp. provides blockchain solutions. It focuses on providing services for application programming interface in regards to operator look-up, customer look-up, IP information, and customer friendly user experience; and developing and implementing blockchain, distributed ledger, closed loop, and cryptocurrency services for government and commercial partners. The company was formerly known as Global Elsimate Capital Corp.
Me: What?


----------



## lance.bailey

fully buzzword compliant.


----------



## Madmolecule

$420 "the stock is so high lol."

A great day for Tesla contemplate the future with 69 days till Elon's birthday. How can Tesla take amazing technology and even make it better with features you didn't even know you wanted.

A great example of this is the mini skirt. One of the most perfect designs ever. If it was left up to traditional car manufactures they would've converted it into the skort. But a forward thinker would've made it better with undercarriage lighting, creating the skirt lamp, making it easy to read menus and disinfecting at the same time. The perfect enhancement for the post Covid life

keep burning it at both ends, and Electrify Cuba!


----------



## Mesprit87

So how long on a charge?
Interested in a kilt version


----------



## GDN

Mesprit87 said:


> So how long on a charge?
> Interested in a kilt version


WARNING: Shadows may not represent actual size.


----------



## Madmolecule

Mesprit87 said:


> So how long on a charge?
> Interested in a kilt version


Sorry the solar Kilt has been canceled. I just received a cease and desist from Tesla. it looks like I won't be able to sell my "Tesla Kilt puddle lights" after all. Even though I would think I can get prior art, as the kilt puddle has been invented for centuries.


----------



## JWardell

I think this thread needs a shot in the arm...how is everyone's week going?

Another boring one for me. Came home friday where a tree had fallen and crushed my patio table and to my absolute horror, sliced my fiber in half! No internet for 3 days till they could replace it monday. I would rather be without water!! I spent all satuerday cutting and cleaning (all the way down to the grass for the first battery powered lawn mow of the season)

Then my second shot Saturday night, home grown Cambridge farmer's Market Moderna, at the Porter Sq CVS. So of course that meant I spent Sunday sick/tired/achy....but no TV or internet because of that tree!

Then rushed into work after Verizon finished rerouting all the fiber in my yard and house, so I could give notice, as I'm of to a new job next month that is even more EV related!


----------



## GDN

Oh man - sorry to see the tree and no internet. I tend to agree - I'd almost rather be without water. I love a hot spot on the phone, but that doesn't really take care of TV, etc, just the basics. 

Congrats on the new job. It sounds like a big change, hoping that it is rewarding and you get to expand and use your knowledge that you are so willing to share here. Congrats !!


----------



## lance.bailey

yeah, i feel it when I lose the internet/cable but I have a redundant system with OTA on the TV upstairs which gets the main channels around here.


----------



## JWardell

I really considered setting up Starlink as a failover, if only they had a free monthly/per gig plan. A cell phone just doesn't cut it these days!


----------



## lance.bailey

i still have my 24" bar husky if you are looking to buck that tree....


----------



## iChris93

iChris93 said:


> Anyone else watching the Stanley Cup? Let's go Bolts!


Game 4 of the Stanley Cup Finals. Will the Lightning win the Cup tonight or blow it for a chance to win with game 5 at home?


----------



## lance.bailey

go Habs!!


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> go Habs!!


----------



## victor

iChris93 said:


>


----------



## lance.bailey

iChris93 said:


>


yep, TB knocked it out of the park again this year.

(sorry for the mixed metaphor, but it is now baseball season. Go Jays)


----------



## FRC

lance.bailey said:


> yep, TB knocked it out of the park again this year.
> 
> (sorry for the mixed metaphor, but it is now baseball season. Go Jays)


Those little black things you people use to slide around on the ice with those curved sticks would make great jack pucks! Whata ya'll call them thangs?


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> you people use


I've never _played_ hockey.


----------



## TrevP

iChris93 said:


> I've never _played_ hockey.


I wouldn't expect someone who's in ABQ to play something on ice. Do they even have ice rinks there?


----------



## iChris93

TrevP said:


> I wouldn't expect someone who's in ABQ to play something on ice. Do they even have ice rinks there?


Good question, I'm too new here to know! Growing up in Florida didn't provide many opportunities either!


----------



## tencate

TrevP said:


> I wouldn't expect someone who's in ABQ to play something on ice. Do they even have ice rinks there?


Los Alamos has an OUTDOOR ice rink, only recently did we have to finally put in refrigeration.


----------



## iChris93

tencate said:


> Los Alamos has an OUTDOOR ice rink, only recently did we have to finally put in refrigeration.


Slightly related, the Lightning are supposed to play an outdoor game in Nashville next season. I hope they're planning on refrigeration for that.


----------



## lance.bailey

iChris93 said:


> Slightly related, the Lightning are supposed to play an outdoor game in Nashville next season. I hope they're planning on refrigeration for that.


or water-wings. whichever.


----------

